# Post Your Storage Pictures!



## TxBrew

Post pictures of your storage setup from racks to rooms.


----------



## smurfe

Here is a few pics of my rack. Please, no comments about filling it up. LOL It is full now and I need to get another one.

Smurfe


----------



## minisvlad

*Looking for some help*

Hey...
I just started making my first batch of wine (from a kit). My wife and I want to start making both wine and beer - haven't gotten the equipment for the beer yet. That all being said... I'm going to start working on my coal-cellar. I wanna clean it up and turn it into a wine-cellar.

THAT being said... I'm trying to find some good shelving units for the bottles. Smurfe... where did you get those shelves??

Just trying to find the right thing to do.


----------



## smurfe

I ordered them from Sam's Club online. I don't think they sell them in the stores. The wife then went to Hobby Lobby and bought the frilly stuff around them. 

These racks are commercial wine racks. I thought they turned out very well and were considerably cheaper than wood. I believe I paid $57.00 a piece plus shipping. There are 2 racks there hooked together.

Here is the link
http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=144911

Smurfe


----------



## JR Hansen




----------



## Paco

I end up with a lot of left over from a project some months ago so I got this idea for an interlocking/stacking wine bottle racking system.


----------



## Wade E

Here is my wine making room.




And here is my Cellar.


----------



## arcticsid

*How many friends can one guy have?*

Wade, either you have alot of wine, a lot of friends or both!! Thats a great set up. I hope you can be an inspiration to some of the newbies like myself. Keep on Wining!
Troy


----------



## bein_bein

Here's some modular racks I have made.... They work great but I need something more simple and easier to make quickly for large volume storage


----------



## mjdtexan

Wade E said:


> Here is my wine making room.



Wade, I was looking at that on your site yesterday. I want to get where you are at. ¿How on earth do you manage to drink all of that wine? ¿Or do you just have a lot of friends?



bein_bein said:


> Here's some modular racks I have made.... They work great but I need something more simple and easier to make quickly for large volume storage



I have a wood working shop here at the house. I am already planning out bottle storage.


----------



## Wade E

I dont drink a lot and thats why im having a problem with overage. I have all my racks full now and bottles are piling up on the floor now and I still have 175 bottles worth bulk aging. This is the main reason that I am going to start playing with distillates now as I have way too much wine, I also have to make a few more batches of beer as my cornies are almost empty.


----------



## arcticsid

*There goes Wades front yard*

See thats what happens when you get addicted to wine making, Whats the wife gonna say when she sees you digging up the back yard for a wine cellar. Iffin I was you, send her on vacation, then do it!! Try to explain to her that the wine may be worth alot of ...well...wine 10 yrs from now. HeeHee.
Troy


----------



## DragonsLair

Wade E said:


> I dont drink a lot and thats why im having a problem with overage. I have all my racks full now and bottles are piling up on the floor now and I still have 175 bottles worth bulk aging. This is the main reason that I am going to start playing with distillates now as I have way too much wine, I also have to make a few more batches of beer as my cornies are almost empty.



Sounds like you have a serious alcohol problem. Maybe an intervention is in order.


----------



## Wade E

A wine making intervention, there would be a lot of guilty people here of this problem!


----------



## Tom

Say WADE,
You ever make extracts? 
maybe we can start a cello topic? Vince saw I make Lemon cellos and others but because of time could not taste any


----------



## WhineMaker

See why I need much more room!!!






On the rack now is my Mosti Vinafera Noble Cab.. My GA Riesling is the only one waiting for new storage now, but as of now I only have 16 bottles left after the inlaws grabbed a few up.. Very popular!! Have that one in the basement on regular shelving as of now..

BTW.. The primaries in the background were used for an IPA I just made.. Needed to run the small blowoff tube into a bucket in the other primary because SWMBO was complaining about the hop smell!!


----------



## ruggierm1

Does anyone have any other ideas for bulk storage. Within the next year, I am going to need storage for approx. 160 bottles. Pics or plans wuld be a great help. It should be simple and cheap. Thanks


----------



## Wade E

Hrere is a link to some wine storage plans. The diamond 1 right at the top holds 162 bottles.
http://www.van-vliet.org/dempseywoodworking/winerack.shtml


----------



## Tom

160 bottles is about 13 cases. Here is just some of my 90+full cases. just age them upside down in cases.


----------



## ruggierm1

Thanks guys. Both good suggestions. I get so many good ideas from people on this forum.


----------



## mjdtexan

You guys are something. I have managed to store one bottle of wine. It gets drank up around here.


----------



## Madriver Wines

I am like mjdtexan, I drink it too fast ha ha. Here is the canning cupboard in my basement that I am converting to a wine storage unit. Not pretty but each section will hold the equivilent of 87 bottles for a total of 261 +/-. The wife was against it ,like all my wine adventures, but now is not so unhappy! Of course she has drank a few glasses and is coming around just as Wade predicted lol.


----------



## Tom

Thats right get SWMBO a few glasses in her..  
So, thats the secret?


----------



## Tom

mjdtexan said:


> You guys are something. I have managed to store one bottle of wine. It gets drank up around here.


You gotta start making more than ONE gallon at a time... LOL


----------



## Madriver Wines

You must be a mind reader! I am about to start a 5 gal. of mixed berry. That is if I dont use all the red raspberries in one batch by themselves. Such a horrible problem to have lol.


----------



## mjdtexan

Tom said:


> You gotta start making more than ONE gallon at a time... LOL



I am I am. Every third week I start a 3 gallon batch of Hard Apple Cider. I make it out of those frozen juice concentrates. My friends and neighbors cant get enough of it. I made tons of Strawberry wine, drank that up. I do have a blackberry kit going right now for a neighbor.


----------



## Teamsterjohn




----------



## mjdtexan

Teamsterjohn said:


>



I like that.


----------



## Runningwolf

Now those are some perty racks!


----------



## Mike93YJ

We opened up a wall that went to an abandoned stairwell while remodelling the basement for a wine making area. I need to make racks and a door yet.


----------

